# stretch 6 weeks isn,t he gorgious



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is stretch at 6 weeks old he loves his food so much he had to get his own lunch box and the second one is after moving from nursery to the adult room in his own cage of course


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww he is soooo cute!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Stretch has the most sweetest looking face ever!! Keep the pictures coming lol!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww stretch is a cutie, moving to the adult cage he is becoming a big boy now


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

You got that right. It's hard to believe it's the same bird. He isn't eating 
that much food now when the breeder feeds him. So that is a good weaning sign


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

*3 weeks*

if you go to the cockatiel gallery you can see stretch at 3 weeks old


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow too cute. I had the breeder put Spike in a separate cage too. But I took photos of him from all angles to make sure I got the right one


----------

